# whats your brand of Coffee?



## Jonny (Nov 13, 2016)

What's your brand of coffee and blend?


----------



## Sully (Nov 13, 2016)

I don't touch the stuff. Never understood the appeal.


----------



## lycan Venom (Nov 13, 2016)

Coffee bean Coasta Rican or Dunkin Donuts Turbo with Coffeemate Dark Chocolate and Sea Salt.

Or anything legit from Costa Rica and Hawaii.


----------



## Jonny (Nov 14, 2016)

lycan Venom said:


> Coffee bean Coasta Rican or Dunkin Donuts Turbo with Coffeemate Dark Chocolate and Sea Salt.
> 
> Or anything legit from Costa Rica and Hawaii.



I'M going have to try some out. Sounds delicious to me. 

Has anyone tried Death Wish coffee yet, How is it if so?


----------



## BigBob (Nov 14, 2016)

Chock full of nuts in a percolator. But I like it strong and black. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny (Nov 15, 2016)

BigBob said:


> Chock full of nuts in a percolator. But I like it strong and black.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk



I have to agree with you on that brand.. It has a good flavor and aroma as well as being decently strong, wakefulness promoting coffee.


----------



## hardpr (Nov 16, 2016)

death wish and folgers


----------



## Akamai (Nov 16, 2016)

Dont drink coffee myself but do like the starbucks refreshers.

Ak


----------



## Jonny (Nov 16, 2016)

hardpr said:


> death wish and folgers



How is that death wish? Strong, bold flavor?


----------



## MR. BMJ (Nov 17, 2016)

I like coffee, but I just do not drink it that often outside of a cup a few times per year, or a crappucino at Starbuck's a few times a year as well. 

However, what I do is add 2 teaspoons of Folger's Instant coffee to my protein/powdered oats drink. I make it the night prior so the flavors meld over night for the next day. 

That's about it from my end


----------



## slide (Nov 17, 2016)

I get the kcups of whatever is on sale and dark...probably go through 5-8 cups per day (adding a little splenda). On Sundays, I go with French Vanilla Cappuccino (Walmart or local brand) as a little treat. 

-s


----------



## ASHOP (Nov 17, 2016)

I like STARBUCKS beans or K-Cup, '71 Pike Place Roast


----------



## Marshall (Nov 17, 2016)

I gotta say Dunkin'


----------



## Jonny (Nov 19, 2016)

MR. BMJ said:


> I like coffee, but I just do not drink it that often outside of a cup a few times per year, or a crappucino at Starbuck's a few times a year as well.
> 
> However, what I do is add 2 teaspoons of Folger's Instant coffee to my protein/powdered oats drink. I make it the night prior so the flavors meld over night for the next day.
> 
> That's about it from my end



I'm gonna have to try this.


----------



## Jonny (Nov 19, 2016)

Marshall said:


> I gotta say Dunkin'



Any type of flavor?


----------



## pitshack (Nov 20, 2016)

Maxwell house instant with tap water. I don't drink it for the taste, just for the effect. it's quick and simple. I like that I can just use a varying amount for the desired effect.


----------



## HansGruber (Nov 20, 2016)

Good Bean, it's a local roaster...


----------



## hardpr (Nov 21, 2016)

@jonny id say full flavor rich and strong its semi local to me as well


----------



## Marshall (Nov 22, 2016)

Jonny said:


> Any type of flavor?



Kind of boring, but just cream, that's it.


----------



## Jonny (Nov 24, 2016)

Marshall said:


> Kind of boring, but just cream, that's it.



Hey bro, Thats ok. Some people can do that, my brother drinks his like that. Do you use heavy whipping cream by chance with your coffee? 

I Just pick up some eight o clock coffee. I usually have it 40mins before the gym. A nice pre workout.


----------



## Marshall (Nov 24, 2016)

Jonny said:


> Hey bro, Thats ok. Some people can do that, my brother drinks his like that. Do you use heavy whipping cream by chance with your coffee?
> 
> I Just pick up some eight o clock coffee. I usually have it 40mins before the gym. A nice pre workout.



I get a cream that's in between 1/2 & 1/2 and heavy cream. The store just sells it is a coffee cream, it's about 12-13% milkfat, which is what Dunkin's uses in their stores.

I used to know the manager and he's sell my quarts of the cream they use but I don't drink as much coffee anymore, so just by the small pints at the store.


----------



## Sully (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't usually read studies about coffee since I don't drink the stuff, but this thread was still fresh in my mind, so here goes. It's about the different health effects of different color roasts in coffee. 

Coffee - Different Roasts, Different Health Effects | Darker Roasts Better for Weight Loss, Lighter Roasts Healthier!? - SuppVersity: Nutrition and Exercise Science for Everyone


----------



## Marshall (Nov 26, 2016)

I have to say the thing about Dunkin is it's a franchise, so the franchisee is out to make the most $ possible. No problem with that, but the downside can be cheaply paid employees who don't give a crap and sometimes bad coffee.


----------



## chaotichealth (Dec 9, 2016)

Community coffee. Because in the south we know good coffee

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny (Dec 15, 2016)

Trying to order some CAF coffee from Black Rifle coffee. Also here is there YouTube posts. Its a must watch. [ame]https://youtu.be/sHUgSl4_Yxs[/ame]


----------



## psych (Dec 16, 2016)

[ame]https://youtu.be/2FhJmewvsZ0[/ame]


----------



## aon1 (Dec 17, 2016)

They don't make coffee strong enough for my job......20 below for high today with 50 below wind chill warnings until tomorrow


----------



## Jonny (Dec 17, 2016)

psych said:


> https://youtu.be/2FhJmewvsZ0



These guys are hilarious.


----------



## GotTren? (Dec 22, 2016)

Starbucks espresso roast. Little French vanilla creamer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny (Jan 1, 2017)

Like i said, I tried to order black rifle coffee's CAF (Caffeinated as Fuck). I didnt get it. I opened a box for Christmas and found out my family got it for me. It was tasty! With little hints of a chocolate notes, Strong caffeine content. two cups and I was off the wall! Liked it so much I ordered they're BTB (better then a blowjob) and knifehand coffee. Great stuff to try guys.


----------



## Marshall (Jan 2, 2017)

Good review ! 



Jonny said:


> Like i said, I tried to order black rifle coffee's CAF (Caffeinated as Fuck). I didnt get it. I opened a box for Christmas and found out my family got it for me. It was tasty! With little hints of a chocolate notes, Strong caffeine content. two cups and I was off the wall! Liked it so much I ordered they're BTB (better then a blowjob) and knifehand coffee. Great stuff to try guys.


----------



## slide (Jan 2, 2017)

I might give those a try...just to see (CAF)--was on their website the other day, so, that's good to know Jonny. I was at Wally World the other day and man, their prices are so cheap for like 36...I just hate going there though. I am definitely not a coffee snob...

-s


----------



## Marshall (Jan 4, 2017)

slide said:


> I might give those a try...just to see (CAF)--was on their website the other day, so, that's good to know Jonny. I was at Wally World the other day and man, their prices are so cheap for like 36...I just hate going there though. I am definitely not a coffee snob...
> 
> -s



Glad I'm not the only one who feels like having to go to Walmart is some sort of punishment. What disastrous stores (imo).


----------



## AR-15 (Jan 4, 2017)

I honestly never even tasted coffee. Guess I'm definitely in the minority.  ....AR....


----------



## rocco-x (Jan 15, 2017)

Quick Check (for those on the east coast states). Will never pay for Starschmucks...it's coffee, not gold lol.


----------



## Plmuscle50 (Jan 15, 2017)

The wifey bought me a Keurig  for Xmas. Love it. Experimenting with different coffees. For me I love a bold coffee. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## GotTren? (Jan 15, 2017)

Plmuscle50 said:


> The wifey bought me a Keurig  for Xmas. Love it. Experimenting with different coffees. For me I love a bold coffee.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk





Darker=bolder=more intense 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muscle69 (Apr 12, 2017)

Dunkin!


----------



## JasonG (Apr 14, 2017)

Death wish, 100% kona coffee or sometimes some flavored dunkin stuff. I started using a French press and its so much better than my keriug. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## graceinc (Apr 18, 2017)

*You are missing it*



AR-15 said:


> I honestly never even tasted coffee. Guess I'm definitely in the minority.  ....AR....



Definitely you are missing something in life. You should give it a try some day.


----------



## Sully (Apr 18, 2017)

AR-15 said:


> I honestly never even tasted coffee. Guess I'm definitely in the minority.  ....AR....



You're not missing anything. It just tastes like a mouthful of burnt water.


----------



## readyset (Apr 19, 2017)

A good cold brew now that summer is upon us - black.

Lately we've been doing the Costco Colombian dark roast. I also like to use cafe bustelo. All those Puerto Rican girls got me on it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## graceinc (Apr 28, 2017)

any one got to taste the latest coffee by startbucks i forgot the name some Unicorn  thing.


----------



## lycan Venom (Apr 28, 2017)

Grace don't act like you didn't know what it was lol I have not tried it and I'm not interested in it. It looks like a slushy haha. It is a tie die color drink called the unicorn. Very popular in my location but it has a lot of sugar in it... over 70 grams.


----------



## graceinc (May 8, 2017)

Well i did know about it and the name was a guess of what i could recall.


----------



## BenTheBuilder10 (Jun 20, 2017)

David De Gea. kidding, David Off.


----------

